

Why Nokia is using ST-Ericsson's NovaThor ARM chip instead of Qualcomm - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/103171-why-nokia-is-using-st-ericssons-novathor-arm-chip-instead-of-qualcomm

======
xxiao
great stuff to me, this refers to u9500 which has the data modem, which the
a9500 used in snowball open source project has no 3G data modem

